# Dating apps are a waste of time



## Deleted member 8016 (Jun 9, 2021)

Been on tinder and bumble for around week now.
Only 8 matches and not irl date.
Women here are receiving so much attention it's crazy
Irl i'm legit a 7/10 1.93 white male getting attention from women at parties, bars and clubs but online I'm just another normie that they can replace instantly.
I can't wait for this covid bullshit to be over so that we can retrieve a normal nightlife because atm I just want to smash everything I see with the permanent erection i'm getting from not being with women

Dudes do not go into computer science, it sucks there are no fuckable women here


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 9, 2021)

you don't use dating apps to slay you use snap and insta nigga


----------



## FilthyCasual (Jun 9, 2021)

terminus said:


> Been on tinder and bumble for around week now.
> Only 8 matches and not irl date.
> Women here are receiving so much attention it's crazy
> Irl i'm legit a 7/10 1.93 white male getting attention from women at parties, bars and clubs but online I'm just another normie that they can replace instantly.
> ...


Bro i've been there i'm 198cm Chiseled body. I get hella matches but i still have to put in the work and the girls kinda seem arrogant or like they are expecting it me to do all the talking and seduction. When i go to bars bruh these girls are on my dick literally, they say "wanna dance?" "wanna come to an after party at my place?" shit like that. Height and that dominance aura is hard to convey in pictures thus pretty boys rule tinder, masculine men rule bars and irl imo.


----------



## .👽. (Jun 9, 2021)

sure bro 7/10 and 190cm but only 8 matches? who rated you?


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 9, 2021)

@terminus send selfie tbh


Hopelessmofoker said:


> sure bro 7/10 and 190cm but only 8 matches? who rated you?


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Jun 9, 2021)

FilthyCasual said:


> Bro i've been there i'm 198cm Chiseled body. I get hella matches but i still have to put in the work and the girls kinda seem arrogant or like they are expecting it me to do all the talking and seduction. When i go to bars bruh these girls are on my dick literally, they say "wanna dance?" "wanna come to an after party at my place?" shit like that. Height and that dominance aura is hard to convey in pictures thus pretty boys rule tinder, masculine men rule bars and irl imo.


Same it just makes me mad that they act so different online from irl, and my cuck country won't reopen bars past 11pm and all clubs are closed.
I meet literally 0 chicks where I study so it was the only way to meet females, when you talk with girls online they just seem so depressed wtf.


Hopelessmofoker said:


> sure bro 7/10 and 190cm but only 8 matches? who rated you?


I top tier great face but I'm not gymmaxxed enough right now


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Jun 9, 2021)

puyi said:


> you don't use dating apps to slay you use snap and insta nigga


Yea maybe I should try but I don't use insta at all, not NT enough to post pictures of me doing random shit


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 9, 2021)

terminus said:


> Yea maybe I should try but I don't use insta at all, not NT enough to post pictures of me doing random shit


you don't need much status on ig to get a girl on there, my friend only has 600 followers there and got 5 girls off insta


----------



## FilthyCasual (Jun 9, 2021)

Bro irl it doesnt matter if you are not gymmaxxed or not the height is such a big boost literally this one girl that invited me to her place after the bar said verbadum "I saw you the moment you walked in, and i was like who is that tall man? I've never seen a man like that before" this was when i was like 15-17% bf just a normal average body, but since you and i are basically top tier height genetics its an instant yes. on tinder they don't care that much about height, they only see it as a number not like actually see ur height and aura. Ay man i don't know ur country but we have this mid summer party where you basically rent cabins and just party for a weekend, i'm finna bang like 5 chicks in 2 days. Late summer the bars should open. Work on softmaxxes meanwhile like dye your eyebrows darker that helps alot, and growing out a stubble if you can, if you can't use minox etc..


----------



## .👽. (Jun 9, 2021)

terminus said:


> Same it just makes me mad that they act so different online from irl, and my cuck country won't reopen bars past 11pm and all clubs are closed.
> I meet literally 0 chicks where I study so it was the only way to meet females, when you talk with girls online they just seem so depressed wtf.
> 
> I top tier great face but I'm not gymmaxxed enough right now


top tier face but 8 matches doesn't make any sense bro


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Jun 9, 2021)

FilthyCasual said:


> Ay man i don't know ur country but we have this mid summer party where you basically rent cabins and just party for a weekend, i'm finna bang like 5 chicks in 2 days.


Are you from America ? What place is this, PM it to me if you don't want to say the location on this thread


----------



## koalendo (Jun 9, 2021)

do you have your height in your bio?


----------



## .👽. (Jun 9, 2021)

FilthyCasual said:


> Bro i've been there i'm 198cm Chiseled body. I get hella matches but i still have to put in the work and the girls kinda seem arrogant or like they are expecting it me to do all the talking and seduction. When i go to bars bruh these girls are on my dick literally, they say "wanna dance?" "wanna come to an after party at my place?" shit like that. Height and that dominance aura is hard to convey in pictures thus pretty boys rule tinder, masculine men rule bars and irl imo.


not bad


----------



## FilthyCasual (Jun 9, 2021)

Toska said:


> Are you from America ? What place is this, PM it to me if you don't want to say the location on this thread


I am american but i'm not in america atm, i'm in europe.


Hopelessmofoker said:


> damn crazy. mind sharing pics? did u roid?


No roids, i think i have top tier muscle genetics aswell, cuz i did this in a year




6ft6 or 198cm 200lbs or 92kg or something like that


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (Jun 9, 2021)

FilthyCasual said:


> I am american but i'm not in america atm, i'm in europe.
> 
> No roids, i think i have top tier muscle genetics aswell, cuz i did this in a year
> View attachment 1172386
> 6ft6 or 198cm 200lbs or 92kg or something like that


Can you PM the state that cabin party place is ?


----------



## FilthyCasual (Jun 9, 2021)

Toska said:


> Can you PM the state that cabin party place is ?


My friend i'm not in america right now.


----------



## Salludon (Jun 9, 2021)

You’re probably a HTN. Most people overrate themselves. You’d be cleaning bumble if you actually had a top tier face.


----------



## Biggdink (Jun 9, 2021)

Stop reading at white male 

biden crashed white smv by brainwashing women worldwide with his secret technology 
Just give up

life was amazing when trump was president but it’s over now


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 9, 2021)

FilthyCasual said:


> Bro irl it doesnt matter if you are not gymmaxxed or not the height is such a big boost literally this one girl that invited me to her place after the bar said verbadum "I saw you the moment you walked in, and i was like who is that tall man? I've never seen a man like that before" this was when i was like 15-17% bf just a normal average body, but since you and i are basically top tier height genetics its an instant yes. on tinder they don't care that much about height, they only see it as a number not like actually see ur height and aura. Ay man i don't know ur country but we have this mid summer party where you basically rent cabins and just party for a weekend, i'm finna bang like 5 chicks in 2 days. Late summer the bars should open. Work on softmaxxes meanwhile like dye your eyebrows darker that helps alot, and growing out a stubble if you can, if you can't use minox etc..


What's your weight? I'm 6'7" 225 so do you think that's good enough to not be seen as skinny in bars? Which shade did you dye your eyebrows? Planning on doing so once I get back to my college town away from people I know.


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Jun 9, 2021)

FilthyCasual said:


> Bro irl it doesnt matter if you are not gymmaxxed or not the height is such a big boost literally this one girl that invited me to her place after the bar said verbadum "I saw you the moment you walked in, and i was like who is that tall man? I've never seen a man like that before" this was when i was like 15-17% bf just a normal average body, but since you and i are basically top tier height genetics its an instant yes. on tinder they don't care that much about height, they only see it as a number not like actually see ur height and aura. Ay man i don't know ur country but we have this mid summer party where you basically rent cabins and just party for a weekend, i'm finna bang like 5 chicks in 2 days. Late summer the bars should open. Work on softmaxxes meanwhile like dye your eyebrows darker that helps alot, and growing out a stubble if you can, if you can't use minox etc..


Yeah that's what gets me mad, I usually mog most people in the bar because of my height.
I'm from Paris bro, life sucks here everything is crazy expensive, I'm going to Barcelona with friends to spend the summer cuz everything is cheaper and there I'll bang, but I don't go until July, I want to fuck before I haven't fucked anyone for almost 6 months



koalendo said:


> do you have your height in your bio?


Yeah, that's the only thing I wrote in here tbh


----------



## FilthyCasual (Jun 9, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> What's your weight? I'm 6'7" 225 so do you think that's good enough to not be seen as skinny in bars? Which shade did you dye your eyebrows? Planning on doing so once I get back to my college town away from people I know.


i'm 200 but like at 12%. Realistically you have 2 options to be seen as just "big" period, like if someone saw you from a distance he'd be like holy fuck that guys is a unit, or to be seen as more of athlete type of build think of deontay wilder



he is around 6ft7 and 225 225 ish i prefer the athlete type, that way you look better facially too and just feel better overall. for 6ft7 225 should be a good weight if you are like 12% bf if you are above that just eat enough to maintain ur weight and train you'll lose fat and gain muscle pretty fast like 2lbs of muscle per month and 2lbs of fat gone per month. as for my eye brows just dye them a shade darker than ur hair if you are blonde deye them brown if you are brunette dye them black.



i have pretty shitty eyebrows but you can def tell the difference, you have to dye them every week or so, but the dye pack is like 4$ and lasts for like 6 months so its well worth it. Btw its not really that super noticable, people have told me i look more awake, they can't rly tell what has changed, but idk if u have brown eyebrows and dye them black it might be different.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 9, 2021)

terminus said:


> Been on tinder and bumble for around week now.
> Only 8 matches and not irl date.
> Women here are receiving so much attention it's crazy
> Irl i'm legit a 7/10 1.93 white male getting attention from women at parties, bars and clubs but online I'm just another normie that they can replace instantly.
> ...


youre not a 7/10 white guy if you have only 8 matches. youre like a 3 at absolute most


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 9, 2021)

So why don’t you go out


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jun 9, 2021)

FilthyCasual said:


> Bro i've been there i'm 198cm Chiseled body. I get hella matches but i still have to put in the work and the girls kinda seem arrogant or like they are expecting it me to do all the talking and seduction. When i go to bars bruh these girls are on my dick literally, they say "wanna dance?" "wanna come to an after party at my place?" shit like that. Height and that dominance aura is hard to convey in pictures thus pretty boys rule tinder, masculine men rule bars and irl imo.


that must explain my life


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 9, 2021)

FilthyCasual said:


> Bro i've been there i'm 198cm Chiseled body. I get hella matches but i still have to put in the work and the girls kinda seem arrogant or like they are expecting it me to do all the talking and seduction. When i go to bars bruh these girls are on my dick literally, they say "wanna dance?" "wanna come to an after party at my place?" shit like that. Height and that dominance aura is hard to convey in pictures thus pretty boys rule tinder, masculine men rule bars and irl imo.


>hella matches
>24 matches in a day


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Jun 9, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> So why don’t you go out


Cuck country restrein us. They upped the curfew limit to 11pm tonight, should be better but up until now all bars were closing at 9pm and couldn't accept too many people in it


----------



## ReignsChad (Jun 9, 2021)

I’m guessing you’re just an average guy overrating the fuck out of himself. 8 matches in a week is easy as fuck, and I’m ugly as fuck


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Jun 9, 2021)

ReignsChad said:


> I’m guessing you’re just an average guy overrating the fuck out of himself. 8 matches in a week is easy as fuck, and I’m ugly as fuck


I'm talking matches not likes, I'm just being ultra picky but I get around 15 likes daily on tinder which isn't bad imo


----------



## whiteissuperior (Jun 9, 2021)

ReignsChad said:


> I’m guessing you’re just an average guy overrating the fuck out of himself. 8 matches in a week is easy as fuck, and I’m ugly as fuck


im literally a confirmed 3.75-4 psl indian. And I can do that in a day


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 9, 2021)

7/10 white but but only gets 8 matches i don't use tinder but i can tell that's cope, normie overrating them self moment


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Jun 9, 2021)

puyi said:


> 7/10 white but but only gets 8 matches i don't use tinder but i can tell that's cope, normie overrating them self moment


All the retards that don't know the difference between a like and a match my god. 
A match is when you both said yes to each other. 
You can have 1k women liking you but still get 0 matches if you like none of them


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 9, 2021)

whiteissuperior said:


> im literally a confirmed 3.75-4 psl indian. And I can do that in a day


Thats amazing for an indian


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 9, 2021)

terminus said:


> All the retards that don't know the difference between a like and a match my god.
> A match is when you both said yes to each other.
> You can have 1k women liking you but still get 0 matches if you like none of them


pretty sure they are talking about matches and not likes they use tinder enough to know the difference, normie tier people get more matches than you do tbh and even if we are wrong you are still probs over rating your self jfl there have been some low tier to normie tier people saying that they think they're a chad-lite


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Jun 9, 2021)

puyi said:


> Ipretty sure they are talking about matches and not likes they use tinder enough to know the difference, normie tier people get more matches than you do tbh and even if we are wrong you are still probs over rating your self jfl there have been some low tier to normie tier people saying that they think they're a chad-lite


I think you are misunderstanding what I say. If I swiped more right and liked more I could get 15 matches a day because I get 15 likes a day. But I swipe more than 95% to dislike because of high standard, so I'm discarding all the women that liked me and could be potential matches. 
If I was playing some number game to impress my friends I would swipe right all the time but I just want to find women that I find really attractive


----------



## FilthyCasual (Jun 10, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> >hella matches
> >24 matches in a day


it was 26 and bro this dude got 8 in a week, so by definition 26 in a day is hella. in a week i got like 52 or sumtin. Why you always on my dick?


terminus said:


> I think you are misunderstanding what I say. If I swiped more right and liked more I could get 15 matches a day because I get 15 likes a day. But I swipe more than 95% to dislike because of high standard, so I'm discarding all the women that liked me and could be potential matches.
> If I was playing some number game to impress my friends I would swipe right all the time but I just want to find women that I find really attractive


I've noticed regardless of the girls looks they all act kinda arrogant online, they have endless supply of simps who will just compliment them. Would u care about 1 girl if you had like 20 messaging you first and complimenting you? Irl is where its at.


----------



## Deleted member 8016 (Jun 10, 2021)

FilthyCasual said:


> it was 26 and bro this dude got 8 in a week, so by definition 26 in a day is hella. in a week i got like 52 or sumtin. Why you always on my dick?
> 
> I've noticed regardless of the girls looks they all act kinda arrogant online, they have endless supply of simps who will just compliment them. Would u care about 1 girl if you had like 20 messaging you first and complimenting you? Irl is where its at.


true and tbh I'm acting kinda like them by being so picky.
I got such an ego boost when I started using, was getting shit tons of likes because my profile was new.
But now I only get around 15 a day from normie or ugly looking girls, and I can match with a 7+ only once a day but the probability that I end up fucking her is thin since she is high smv
Irl I'm way less picky and girls too, when I was a waiter I would fuck random clients, but now that I'm studying CS I see literally 0 fuckable girl during my days


----------



## Chowdog (Jun 10, 2021)




----------



## JamesHowlett (Jun 10, 2021)

Legit, my success IRL vs Online is night and day.


----------



## Fekir9936 (Jun 10, 2021)

terminus said:


> Been on tinder and bumble for around week now.
> Only 8 matches and not irl date.
> Women here are receiving so much attention it's crazy
> Irl i'm legit a 7/10 1.93 white male getting attention from women at parties, bars and clubs but online I'm just another normie that they can replace instantly.
> ...


or maybe you are overrating yourself hard asf


----------



## Germania (Jun 10, 2021)

terminus said:


> Been on tinder and bumble for around week now.
> Only 8 matches and not irl date.
> Women here are receiving so much attention it's crazy
> Irl i'm legit a 7/10 1.93 white male getting attention from women at parties, bars and clubs but online I'm just another normie that they can replace instantly.
> ...


You're never a 7/10, more like 4/10. You must be irreparably desusional. I'm about 7/10 and I swim in matches and likes and get loads of messages first. Right now I have 228 matches and 659 likes after 9 days. Even my 5/10 173cm / 5'8" friend gets WAY MORE matches on Tinder than you do. Post pics of your "7/10" face.


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Jun 10, 2021)

Germania said:


> You're never a 7/10, more like 4/10. You must be irreparably desusional. I'm about 7/10 and I swim in matches and likes and get loads of messages first. Right now I have 228 matches and 659 likes after 9 days. Even my 5/10 173cm / 5'8" friend gets WAY MORE matches on Tinder than you do. Post pics of your "7/10" face.


Last time I used dating apps I got 500 Tinder matches in 2 weeks and 580 matches on Yubo in 2 days (Yubo is a cope app though ngl) and I'm only 3 PSL. Looks theory is cope


----------



## Germania (Jun 10, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Last time I used dating apps I got 500 Tinder matches in 2 weeks and 580 matches on Yubo in 2 days (Yubo is a cope app though ngl) and I'm only 3 PSL. Looks theory is cope


Where are you from? White guy in Asia?


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Jun 10, 2021)

Germania said:


> Where are you from? White guy in Asia?


White guy in Italy


----------



## Zias (Jun 10, 2021)

terminus said:


> I think you are misunderstanding what I say. If I swiped more right and liked more I could get 15 matches a day because I get 15 likes a day. But I swipe more than 95% to dislike because of high standard, so I'm discarding all the women that liked me and could be potential matches.
> If I was playing some number game to impress my friends I would swipe right all the time but I just want to find women that I find really attractive


>complains about getting only 8 matches in a week
>swipes right on %5 of women


----------



## ezio6 (Jun 10, 2021)

Tinder is for women with inflated ego tbh


----------



## ScreaM (Jun 10, 2021)

"chad only tehehe"


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 10, 2021)

ScreaM said:


> "chad only tehehe"


skidlel ?


----------



## ScreaM (Jun 10, 2021)

puyi said:


> skidlel ?


what?


----------



## Deleted member 13094 (Jun 10, 2021)

ScreaM said:


> what?


nothing nvm


----------



## sensen (Jun 10, 2021)

irl so much better than online, not even close.


----------



## CursedOne (Jun 10, 2021)

I think you only used wrong pictures. wanna try these and look how the reaction will look like?


----------



## oldcelloser (Jun 15, 2021)

Be_ConfidentBro said:


> Last time I used dating apps I got 500 Tinder matches in 2 weeks and 580 matches on Yubo in 2 days (Yubo is a cope app though ngl) and I'm only 3 PSL. Looks theory is cope


if you're 5"4" , as soon as they meet you they'll turn away


----------



## oldcelloser (Jun 15, 2021)

RTT or 8+ /10 IRL FACE works very very well on Tinder from what ive experimented and saw
last year i put a 6'3" white bodybuilder ,average face, who was 40 , i put that age (and his face looked like that lol) and got tons of matches still with under 25 (although beginner boost OFC) , destroying this forums copes 
However the pb is that there are NO 8+ girls on dating apps pretty much, and thats confimred by slayers here who seem to get 4-6/10 range aka mediocrity
At least in the US, but where in the fook are these hot girls, srs? Probably all locked away in some 30 yr old GiGAChad's mansion


----------

